# Just a heads up in case ne1 runs into a similar problem



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

I recently had my 03 3.5 5spd throwing a p0300 code at me running rich and it would idle horrible in neutral but when i hit the gas it was fine..i swapped out EVERY part of the ignition and sensors with my buddys 3.5 and nothing worked..i was at my ropes end and grasping at straws..i decided to take a can of either and sprayed little bits along the intake mani gasket(the upper) and sure enough it was leaking in the back(if its leaking the either will make the idle go up a little you should be able to notice it)..i took it off cleaned up my mani spacer i put on and rtv'ed it pretty good cleaned the surfaces and torqued the bolts to spec(which i foulnd out was a tiny 15ft/lbs)..and it runs fine now..and my opinion to ne1 who takes the mani off..if u have it off you might as well change the back 3 plugs if they need it or are close to needing them because it will save you from taking the mani off AGAIN..im just so glad i figured it out and did it myself..also to anyone taking the upper mani off ATTN* do not i repeat DO NOT put that STUPID BRACKET BACK ON the 1 that connects to the TB and cyl head..you dont need it just dont be dancing and jumping on your intake manifold or lift the motor out by it..nissan over engineered this b.c ppl were hanging motors by them and breaking them..you dont need it save yourself the pain in the ass taking it off and on all the time:balls:


----------

